# OTD negative ...... 11 days later positive???



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right place to post.......

I am 11 days post OTD ( had 2 x grade 8/8 embies transferred on day 2) and my OTD was 17th.  On the 16 i took a test which was negative and the same on the 17th, as you can imagine I was devastated.  My second week of 2ww I began to show signs of OHSS and put on 16 pounds of with fluid in abdomen and chest.  I have now just about lost all the weight of the fluid and feeling much better.  

Anyhoo ....

As I said I am 11 days post OTD with no signs of af, have not had any bleeding what so ever since ET.  I have never bled before during my 2ww with  af always coming 5-6 days afterwards.  The last couple of days my boobs have felt heavy and sore and so i took a test this morning and OMG it is faintly positive, have taken another 2 since ( one being clear blue) which are the same.  I have not had sex since before EC so it def not a natural conception.

Has anyone else had a negative result on OTD only to find it being positive over a week later and what was the outcome.  As I have m/c at 6 weeks before I am now terrified and in a way wish I hadn't tested as if i do bleed in next few days then I would just have thought it was af.

searching for hope

Somewhere xxx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

SOTR - I'm guessing you mean you are 11 days post OTD and not 11 days post ET, have you called your clinic?  Maybe they could get you in for a beta to be certain or maybe you could do a clear blue digital today to see what that says?

The BFP obviously makes sense if your AF hasn't arrived and I have heard of getting BFN the day before and even on the day of OTD and having BFP the next day but if you didn't test the next day you wouldn't have known.  Maybe you had an embryo that implanted slightly later than usual which is why the BFN showed first?

I'm not trying to give you false hope, I honestly don't know, I didn't want to read and run.  Maybe post this in the Ladies in Waiting section, I'm not sure?

Good Luck!


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

Thanks daisy-chain

yeah I meant to say 11 days post OTD ( have modified original post to say this).  I have called clinic and they have said I can go in for bloods to confirm.  I have decided just to wait and see what happens naturally the rest of this week.  If remains positive then woopeedoo, if i bleed then i'll just deal with it.  

Somewhere x


----------



## kazza236 (Feb 21, 2013)

I am sure I have seen a post with almost exactly the same thing on one of the cycle buddy threads, think it could have been March/April. Sending you lots of positive thoughts


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

thanks Kazza, I have managed to find that fellow FF and share my experience with her. 

Still testing and line takes ages to appear but it does come up a faint line, plan is to go clinic on mon for bloods and hopefully scan if nothing happens over the weekend.

xxx


----------

